
Show HN: Low cost IoT Data plans - attiot
https://iotdataplans.att.com
======
azdle
Hmm...

I was seriously ready to scoff at this when I saw a link to att.com in a show
hn, but I'm not so sure this is scoff-worthy...

It's (basically) $25 per GB across a fleet + $1 per device per month. While
that sounds bad for anyone comparing it to a individual device plan it's way
better than anything I've personally seen for the 'IoT' plans before. The
closest I've ever seen before was
[https://hologram.io/pricing/](https://hologram.io/pricing/), but this seems
to be better unless you use less than 2 KB a month (lol, no, you don't).

Now, does anyone know of a module I can use on this without paying out the ass
for it? (Seriously, I want like 50 of em as long as I can get them for under
~$20.)

~~~
attiot
Thanks for your feedback. You can see a list of certified modules here
[https://www.business.att.com/enterprise/Service/internet-
of-...](https://www.business.att.com/enterprise/Service/internet-of-
things/networks/iot-tools/) or you can select "Not sure" if you are unsure
about the module you may use this with. You can also use this with our
starterkit (starterkit.att.com)

------
NonEUCitizen
Serious limitation: "...use of AT&T certified device required."

------
attiot
connect up-to a 1000 devices on a single plan. Plans start at $25 for 1GB (
each device that is active and sends data will be charged $1 per month). Love
to get some HN feedback.

